# Vergleich Diablo II zu III



## wardamon (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo lieb Gemeinschaft,



ich kannte Diablo II garnicht. Spiele seit Jahren begeistert wow und spiele nun Diablo III. 



Viele Freunde von mir sagten vorher, daß sie Diablo I und II gespielt haben und das es ein saugeiles Spiel ist. Das war der Grund mir ( mit dem Jahrespaß) Diablo III zu holen.



Nun mal zum Anfang:

Ich warte also auf Diablo 3 und denke...mhhh... kennste ja garnicht... Diablo... ach komm... kauf mal bei Blizzard Diablo II und üb schonmal, den Klassiker im Vorherein zu kennen kann ja nicht schaden.
Lad es also runter, installieren und spielen..



Bumm... Ich kenne ja C&C.. aber die Grafik die ich da jetzt erlebe... ich würge...... Nun gut.. Bleib hart, teste weiter... Das Game kann ja nicht schlecht sein... hat doch Millionen Fans..

Doch... Nö... weiteres würgen, es wird nicht besser... Pixel, Pixel ich mag dir knutschen... iss nicht so mein Ding. Stimmung kommt nicht wirklich auf.



Dann.. der 15te ... Diablo III kommt raus. Ich kann erst ab 01:30 zocken wegen Blizzard Servern. Nu  ja... Erwartung?: Mal sehen ob das son Pixel Game ist wie DiabloII..

Aber siehe da, das Game ist geil, die Grafik stimmt, die Story?... cool!

Und auf Anhieb sitze ich stundenlang vor dem Spiel und verliebe mich... Habe richtig Spaß!"



Wie geht es weiter?

Ich will mich verbessern und weiter über das Spiel informieren. Da lese ich Bewertungen über DiabloIII und Vergleiche zu Diablo II.

Die Grafik wäre ja Mist, mit Diablo II nicht zu vergleichen... mhh... habe die gesoffen denke ich noch so bei mir.... ähh haben die nen C64 oder warum labern die sowas? was soll das.

Gut ein HArdcorefan... Stimmung damals... aber bitte die beiden Games haben doch außer der Spielweise nix gemeinsam. 

Ich hab Lust auf DiebloIII und bin es leid ewige vergleiche zu nem Pixelgame zu lesen.



Bin ich jetzt der einzige?



Dann steinigt mich oder sagt was dazu


----------



## Potpotom (25. Mai 2012)

Naja, DIII ist nunmal der Nachfolger des meinerseits beliebten DII, da liegen Vergleiche ja nahezu in der Luft.


----------



## jl.picard (25. Mai 2012)

Ist vielleicht ein Problem der heutigen Zocker-Generation, aber diese "Grafik-Geilheit" ist der Untergang des Gamings.

Fing eben alles mit Pixeln an und viele alte AMIGA-Games etc. sind tausend mal besser als der Super-Dupi-Grafik-Scheiss der heutzutage auf den Markt geworfen wird.
Schaut euch die supermodernen Ego-Shooter an. Das neue MW2 spielt sich im SP wie Moorhuhn. Absolut lächerlich. Wobei MW2 insgesamt mit dem MP noch ein gutes Spiel ist. Nur es gibt zig Klitschen die sich die Lizenz für eine Engine kaufen, Levels und Modelle drumrumbasteln und dann dieses "Qualitätsprodukt" als neues Spiel verkaufen. Dabei ist es immer der gleiche Quark. 

Ich achte lieber auf den Inhalt und nicht so sehr auf die Grafik.


----------



## Thjodrerir (25. Mai 2012)

Ich finde es sehr amuesant, wie du ein Spiel, dass dazu noch im Jahr 2000 rausgekommen ist, runterzumachen versuchst. Du hast doch damals auch Gameboy gespielt und dich nicht ueber die Grafik beschwert, oder?


----------



## wardamon (25. Mai 2012)

Thjodrerir schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr amuesant, wie du ein Spiel, dass dazu noch im Jahr 2000 rausgekommen ist, runterzumachen versuchst. Du hast doch damals auch Gameboy gespielt und dich nicht ueber die Grafik beschwert, oder?




Stimmt sogar... Gamboy.. Auch Atarie und C-64 und co..... dennoch muß man ein Game nicht niedermachen. Speziel der Vergleich der Grafik... Ich verstehe halt Leute nicht die sagen: Bei Diablo II war die Grafik geil und Diablo III ist öder oder nicht dunkel genug.. da setzt es bei mir aus Sorry


----------



## wardamon (25. Mai 2012)

Und zum Thema Grafik: Ja, es gint Leute die sagen: Der Ur-Golf I ... das Fahrwerk ist ja tausendmal geiler las das vom Golf VI...


Seit ihr mal mit nem Ur-Golf mit 250 Sachen übern Nürburgring gefahren?.. dann erübrigt sich der Vergleich.



Die Zeit geht weiter... Ja ja... Diablo ist nicht das Maß der Dinge und schimpft jetzt... es gibt deutlich bessere Grafiken... aber es paßt zum Spiel. 



Der Vergleich aber zuDiablo II ( das ja angeblich grafisch besser ist) hinkt wie Golf I zu Golf VI


----------



## Potpotom (25. Mai 2012)

Also zugegeben, das DII und DIII oft verglichen werden ist ja klar... aber das wer behauptet die Grafik bei DII wäre besser habe ich so auch noch nicht gehört.


----------



## Lahri (25. Mai 2012)

der vergleich wird wenn dann beim skill- bzw. beim itemsystem gezogen.


----------



## Jesbi (25. Mai 2012)

Damals war die Grafik von Diablo 2 gut, aber wenn man es heute installiert bekommt man leicht Probleme mit den Augen.

Ich wollte Diablo 2 zwischenzeitlich auch mal wieder spielen, aber nach kurzer Zeit ist es wieder vom Rechner geflogen, konnte mich an die Auflösung echt nicht mehr gewöhnen.

Das Spielprinzip ist gleich auch wenn meine Sorc nicht mehr ordentlich teleportieren kann und ich lieber wieder drei Hydras aufstellen würde.
Schöne Erinnerung, Kuh-Level rein Hydras aufgestellt und dann fix auf Feindlich gestellt. Hach die Panik war herrlich. 

mfg


----------



## jl.picard (25. Mai 2012)

Jesbi schrieb:


> Ich wollte Diablo 2 zwischenzeitlich auch mal wieder spielen, aber nach kurzer Zeit ist es wieder vom Rechner geflogen, konnte mich an die Auflösung echt nicht mehr gewöhnen.



Was vermutlich auch daran liegt, dass heute alle 22+ Zoll TFT Bildschirme haben und früher 14/15 Zoll Röhren Standard waren. 17 Zoll war für Privatnutzer schon gehobene Ausstattung.

Warcraft I + II und Starcraft sind auch pixelig, auf den kleinen Röhren war das aber kein Problem.


----------



## Varitu (25. Mai 2012)

wardamon schrieb:


> Der Vergleich aber zuDiablo II ( das ja angeblich grafisch besser ist) hinkt wie Golf I zu Golf VI



Hhm, ich glaube du hast den Vergleich noch nicht verstanden. Diablo 2 kam zu Zieten raus, da gab es noch keine Ghz-CPU´s, geschweige denn PCIe Grafikkarten etc.etc.. Schau dir mal die Systemvorraussetzungen an. 
*Aber* verglichen mit anderen Spielen der damaligen Zeit war die Grafik und das Gameplay genial. Die Grafik von Diablo 3 haut einem aber verglichen mit dem was derzeit auf dem Markt ist einfach nicht mehr vom Hocker. Daher ist daß nachvollziehbar.

Offtopic:
Und dein Vergleich Golf 1 mit 250Kmh(was eh sinnfrei ist): Ich denke mal du kennst die Technik des Golf 1 kein bißchen. Die ist grundsolide und wurde alleine in Deutschland fast 20Jahre lang in diversen VW Modellen verbaut. Zudem hält sie durch dir robuste Bauweise auch extrem lange. Die Golf 4 Fahrwerkstechnik wird garantiert früher die Beine strecken und nach E-Teilen schreien.
/Offtopic

Gruß Varitu


----------



## Rungor (25. Mai 2012)

wardamon schrieb:


> Stimmt sogar... Gamboy.. Auch Atarie und C-64 und co..... dennoch muß man ein Game nicht niedermachen. Speziel der Vergleich der Grafik... Ich verstehe halt Leute nicht die sagen: Bei Diablo II war die Grafik geil und Diablo III ist öder oder nicht dunkel genug.. da setzt es bei mir aus Sorry




tja...hätte diablo 2 eine höhere auflösung als 800x600 wäre auch nicht so eine "pixelmasse"...aber wenn man diablo 1 gespielt hat und dann diablo 3, kommt einem diablo 3 eher wie ein kinderspiel als wie ein diablo teil vor...diablo 2 war schon "heller" aber diablo 3 hat für mich z.B. den bogen überspannt (ich spiel es zwar...aber mit gamma auf ~20% und dark3d^^) bin aber trotzdem nicht glücklich und hätte mir statt dieser warcraft 3 grafik lieber eine "realere" dunklere grafik gewünscht da diese einfach besser zu diablo passt 

aufgrund dieser, für mich absolut ekelhaften, comicgrafik kann ich es nur wie du ausdrücken: Stimmung kommt nicht wirklich auf.


----------



## myadictivo (25. Mai 2012)

Jesbi schrieb:


> Damals war die Grafik von Diablo 2 gut, aber wenn man es heute installiert bekommt man leicht Probleme mit den Augen.
> mfg



damals war die grafik schon schlecht. was sie geritten hat mit classic 640x480er auflösung zu wählen frag ich mich bis heute. und mit LOD dann zwar die 8ßßx600 nachgereicht, trotzdem für damalige verhältnisse im grunde eigentlich ein absolutes no-go. zum glück hat das spiel aber auch einfach durch die mechanik ne menge spass gebracht und ich für meinen teil habe es viele jahre und viele hundert stunden gezockt, dabei unzählige chars auf level >90 gebracht, reichtümer gehortet und items gesammelt

d3 bleibt abzuwarten ob es mich weiterhin motiviert und mich ebenfalls auf monate oder jahre fesseln wird ?! alle chars auf 60 bringen und dann ? hab in 2 wochen 2 char auf 60. in d2 in jahren niemals einen auf 99. spielmechanik ist ganz anders konzipiert. bleibt für mich abzuwarten. zum glück hab ich die CE und d2+lod mit dabei. zur not zock ich das eben wieder. hat sich immerhin für meine begriffe "flüssiger" gespielt als d3


----------



## corpescrust (25. Mai 2012)

Ach ja , die Zeit verzehrt mal wieder die Realität !

Diablo II war damals technisch gesehen eine Katastrophe.
Die Grafik hinkte dem damaligen Standard schon Jahre hinter her.
Das Verbunden mit einer Grottenschlechten Performance , mit einem extremen Hunger nach Arbeitsspeicher und einer Ruckelorgie vom Feinsten.

Die Foren waren Voll von Geheule ,Gezettere und Gejammere wie schlecht und wie verschwendet die Entwicklungszeit doch gewesen ist.
Im Grunde bräuchte man die ganzen Diskussionen von Heute gar nicht noch mal führen.
Man müsste nur die Damaligen nehmen und falls Diablo II irgendwo geschrieben steht, durch Diablo III ersetzen.

Aber heute schwelgen natürlich alle in Melancholie ,wie toll doch damals Diablo II gewesen ist und wie Blizzard es geschafft hat diesen Classiker zu versauen.


----------



## myadictivo (25. Mai 2012)

ja..der hardware hunger war schon legendär für das gebotene  ich erinnere mich noch damals noch nen speicherupdate besorgt zu haben, obwohl mein verhandener RAM im grunde mehr als ausreichend für alle sonstigeren games und anwendungen war


----------



## Leolost (25. Mai 2012)

Varitu schrieb:


> Hhm, ich glaube du hast den Vergleich noch nicht verstanden. Diablo 2 kam zu Zieten raus, da gab es noch keine Ghz-CPU´s, geschweige denn PCIe Grafikkarten etc.etc.. Schau dir mal die Systemvorraussetzungen an.
> *Aber* verglichen mit anderen Spielen der damaligen Zeit war die Grafik und das Gameplay genial. Die Grafik von Diablo 3 haut einem aber verglichen mit dem was derzeit auf dem Markt ist einfach nicht mehr vom Hocker. Daher ist daß nachvollziehbar.





wardamon schrieb:


> Die Grafik wäre ja Mist, mit Diablo II nicht zu vergleichen... mhh... habe die gesoffen denke ich noch so bei mir.... ähh haben die nen C64 oder warum labern die sowas? was soll das.


Dass kann ich so nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen.
Diablo 2 ist 2000 erschienen, viele der Spiele die zu diesem Zeitpunkt erschienen sind waren Technisch um Welten weiter. Diablo 2 kann sich Grafisch so wenig mit damals aktuellen Titeln ,wie "Giantz" oder "Mechwarrior 4", messen wie Diablo 3 ,mit aktuellen Titeln , wie"Skyrim" oder "Witcher 2". Im Jahr 2000 waren 3D Titel schon mehr oder weniger die Regel, Diablo 2 aber hatte 3D Charaktere auf einem gezeichneten 2D Hintergründen. "Bewusst!" würde ich hinzufügen wie bei vielen Blizzard spielen, kann man doch so deutlich mehr Spieler erfassen, nicht nur High end PC´s. Gezeichnete Hintergründe sind der Grund warum man sich Spiele wie "Sam and Max" "The Curse of Monkey Island" noch immer Spielen kann, wirklich liebevoll gezeichnete Bilder sind zeitlos. Die Aussage Diablo 2 wäre schöner als Teil 3 kann ich aber ebenfalls nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn du Diablo 2 dir wirklich einmal ansehen willst würde ich dir gerne einen Tip mitgeben. Diablo 2 ist für eine Auflösung von 640x480 Ausgelegt, mit der Erweiterung für 800x600 das heist es ist von Vorteil wenn du Folgendes tust.
 Mache dir eine Verknüpfung zu der DiabloII.exe und ergänze diese um -w sollte am ende so Aussehen. ["...\Diablo II.exe" -w] Das Spiel startet nun in einem Fester, angepasst an die Windows Auflösung, dass bedeutet, deutlich weniger Augenkebs. 

Ich würde mich der Aussage anschleißen, dass das Gameplay hat den Ausschlag gegeben hat zum Erfolg von Diablo 2, aber noch etwas hinzufügen. Das Battle.net war vermutlich entscheident für den Erfolg von Diablo 2, sicher aber für den langzeiterfolg. Die Multiplayerplattform lief schon mit Starcraft , auch diese art von Verknüpfung von zwei spielen gab es damals so noch nicht. Es ist nur eine Vermutung, we will never know.

Ich sehe Diablo 3 als einen gelungenen Nachfolger. Nun ich muss sagen ich mochte die Runen, und ich habe in den 12 Jahren, sicher 3-4 Totenbeschwörer mit 25+ Skeletten gespielt, Kleinigkeiten die ich vermisse. Wieder Punktet für mich vor allem das spielen in Gruppen, gravierende balancing Probleme bis jetzt nicht, auch Ärgern mich nur Kleinigkeiten.
- Als Hexendoc finde ich meine Minions zu schwach. Ab Hölle sind sie für den A****. Bitte lasst sie ordentlich mit meinen Statuswerten werten Skalieren. 
- Warum ist der Barbar die einzige Stärkeklasse? Der muss sich mit keiner anderen um seine Ausrüstung prügeln.
- Verhältnis 2h 2x1h und 1h+Schild sollte man noch mal überdenken. Wenn mein Freund sagt, mit zwei Waffen mache sein Barbar weniger Schaden als mit Waffe und Schild, kann das doch nicht Sinn der Sache sein. 

 Viele Spiele machen Wochen nach dem Release keinen so runden Eindruck, wie ich ihn aktuell von Diablo 3 habe. Aussagen über die Langzeitmotivation würde ich aber noch nicht treffen wollen, kann denke ich auch noch niemand wirklich. 
Ich gehe unabhängig davon aus, dass sich Diablo 3 noch lange "entwickeln" wird. Generell betreut (finde ich) Blizzard seine Spiele über einen sehr langen Zeitraum, und so hoffe ich auch , dass Diablo 3 mit der Zeit sich noch verändern wird. Da wir hier vor allem von Diablo reden, erinnere ich gerne an Diablo 2 Patch 1.10 (2003) der unter anderem Synergien eingeführt hat.


----------



## Yaglan (26. Mai 2012)

Ich setze jetzt mal den vergleich woanders an als an der Grafik.

Diablo 3 hat ne schöne Story bekommen. Die von Diablo 2 hatte noch nicht soviel tiefe. 

Die Grafik von Diablo 3 sieht auf von oben ganz Ok aus wenn man Z drückt sieht sie nicht mehr so toll aus das ist war. 
Leider leider ist für mich der Diablo Killer nicht wirklich zurück gekommen. Esgibt sachen die ich in D2 besser fand. Das man zb von Akt 4 wieder zu 2 Teleoportieren kann. Diesmal muss man aus den spiel raus gehen.

Einerseits ist es mir inzwischen egal ob man Internet zwang hat oder nicht. Heut zu tage ist man immer Online. und ich denke mal es dauert nicht mehr lange und jeder wird über Wlan nur noch online gehen. Dann ist das Lankabel eh geschichte denn werden nur noch PW von seiten rauter bei einen treffen weiter gegeben.

Allerdings ist es auch wieder zum kotzen wenn man nur im Einzelplayer spielen will und dein Internet ist weg oder die Server laggen.


----------



## Mayestic (26. Mai 2012)

Was mich aktuell an mir selber stört ist die für mich verzerrte Wahrnehmung.
Ich verbinde mit meinen Erinnerungen an D2 sehr coole Wochen die mir sehr viel Spaß bereiteten.
Nungut damals war ich noch ein Kellerkind. Spielzeiten enorm hoch. 10+ Stunden am Tag.
Aber nun die Realität. 
Ich finde mich in D3 nicht mehr zurecht. Nagut der erste Char ist 60, hat nun 10 Tage gedauert.
10 Tage weil ich oft zwischendurch schon garkeine Lust mehr hatte weiterzuspielen.
Ich habe mich in den letzten 6 Jahren, da spielte ich das letzte Mal D2 einfach weiterentwickelt.
Ich habe angenommen das mir D3 in etwa soviel Spaß machen würde wie damals D2 und ich es tatsächlich Monate spielen könnte. 
Jetzt gehn mir nach noch nichtmals zwei Wochen die Spielinhalte auf den Keks. 

Ich vermisse aber auch noch einiges. 
Ich hätte gerne ne Liste aller aktuellen Spiele wie in D2. 
So mit Namen und ner Anzeige wer im Spiel ist. 
Ich hatte bisher sehr negative Randomgruppenerfahrungen und spiele daher generell nur noch mit Leuten die ich schon sehr lange kenne. 
Die meiste Zeit spiele ich aber im Grund genommen ein Singleplayerspiel.

Aktuell basiert Spielerfolg für mich zu sehr auf Glück.
Du brauchst Glück bei den Drops, Glück bei der Lotterie welche Gegnergruppen du diesmal in Inferno bekommst und und und. 
Ich habe mich dahin weiterentwickelt das ich für Leistung belohnt werden möchte und das ist hier nicht der Fall. War es aber damals in D2 auch schon nicht nur machte es mir da nix aus.

Heute sehe ich Spieler die 11 Tage nach Release durch Glück bei den eigenen Drops mehrere Millionen Gold haben und ein Equip tragen von teilweise 50000 DPS ( nein keine 0 zuviel, fünfzigtausend ).
Ich hingegen vor Neid zerfressen renne stundenlang durch Akt 1 Inferno und farme dort alles ab und es dropt nichts manierliches. 
In höheren Gebieten zu farmen bringt aber nix da fehlt es mir an Equip.
Im Auktionshaus muss man quasi wohnen um ein Schnäppchen zu ergattern und das Echtgeldauktionshaus Ende Mai lässt böses erahnen.
Ich denke es ist für mich und meinen Geld- oder Goldbeutel ratsamer D3 ein paar Monate in die Ecke zu legen bis sich die riesige Nachfrage die aktuell entsteht gelegt hat. 
Denn ich denke das die Preise noch lange nicht am Limit sind, die werden nochmal saftig steigen sodas Ingamegold nichts mehr wert sein wird.

MfG vom Schwarzmaler.

Ach und der Vergleich du D2. Hmm. Ich vermisse meine alten Klassen. Mir hätte es absolut gereicht wenn sie einfach das alte Klassensystem übernommen hätten und nur ne neue Grafik eingebaut hätten.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. Mai 2012)

Senf ab:



> Bumm... Ich kenne ja C&C.. aber die Grafik die ich da jetzt erlebe... ich würge......



Hier hast du den direkten Grafikvergleich. CC Red Alert 2 kam im gleichen Jahr raus wie D2. Und D3 und Tiberian Twilight (März 2010) sind jeweils die aktuellen Titel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich seh da jetzt nicht so den Unterschied, sorry.

Abgesehen davon. Wenn dir alte Spiele Augenkebs bereiten, dann lass es doch einfach bleiben. Sry, aber wer nach nem guten Spiel sucht und dann an der Grafik rumnörgelt... einfach nur peinlich. Waren Blizzard Spiele jemals auf gute Grafik ausgelegt? Ich kann mich nicht erinnern.

Was Blizzard Spiele immer stark gemacht hat war das Gameplay. Und das ist ein Punkt der sich sehrwohl Vergleichen lässt.

Edit: Seh grad, dass das Bild von D2 LoD is. Sry. Macht aber kaum einen Unterschied.


----------



## Dagonzo (26. Mai 2012)

wardamon schrieb:


> Stimmt sogar... Gamboy.. Auch Atarie und C-64 und co..... dennoch muß man ein Game nicht niedermachen. Speziel der Vergleich der Grafik... Ich verstehe halt Leute nicht die sagen: Bei Diablo II war die Grafik geil und Diablo III ist öder oder nicht dunkel genug.. da setzt es bei mir aus Sorry


Das stimmt so nicht, egal ob du es von vielen so gelesen hast. Ich kann mich noch genau daran erinnern, wie es damals war. Die Grafik von D2 fanden damals viele als seeehr bescheiden, um es mal milde auszudrücken. Aber so war es wenigstens auf nahezu allen Systemen zur damaligen Zeit spielbar. Und genau das macht Blizzard schon immer so. Besser kann man es immer machen. Aber was nützt es, wenn das nur 20% der Spielerschaft, die mit einem Highend-System spielen, vorbehalten bleibt?
Was die Spieler mit nicht "dunkel genug" meinen, liegt wohl daran das D2 in punkto Ausstattung der Items etwas anders war. Man musste ja um mehr sehen zu können bestimmte Items tragen, damit die Helligkeit um die Spielfigur herum besser wurde. 
Ich finde so wie D3 jetzt ist, gut genug. So kann man auch Effekte einbringen, die man auf Grund der geringeren Helligkeit in D2 hätte gar nicht realisieren können. Ich will halt mehr sehen, als nur 50% des Bildschirms von der Mitte aus gesehen.


----------



## Draco1985 (27. Mai 2012)

Mayestic schrieb:


> Ich habe mich in den letzten 6 Jahren, da spielte ich das letzte Mal D2 einfach weiterentwickelt.
> Ich habe angenommen das mir D3 in etwa soviel Spaß machen würde wie damals D2 und ich es tatsächlich Monate spielen könnte.
> Jetzt gehn mir nach noch nichtmals zwei Wochen die Spielinhalte auf den Keks.



Geht mir ähnlich, auch wenn ich vom Spiel positiv überrascht war, insbesondere von der für Blizzard-Verhältnisse doch ganz guten Story.

In den Jahren seitdem ich D2 gezockt habe, hat sich einfach meine Wahrnehmung sowohl in Bezug auf Spiel-, als auch Grafik- und Storydesign massiv weiterentwickelt. Sachen, die ich früher unheimlich toll fand würde ich heute nichtmal mit der Kneifzange anfassen - und D2 war da keine Ausnahme, als ich es zur "Vorbereitung" vor ein paar Monaten nochmal hervorgekramt habe.

Insofern war ich auch sehr ernüchtert in Bezug auf den Hype und ich schätze, das hat meiner Sicht auf D3 gut getan. Es ist bei weitem kein Meilenstein, aber es macht zwischendurch sehr viel Spaß und das ist schon mehr als ich erwartet hatte. Trotz der deutlichen Schwächen, von denen die Grafik, das Charaktersystem und die Lootverteilung wohl die drei dicksten sind.



Dagonzo schrieb:


> Was die Spieler mit nicht "dunkel genug" meinen, liegt wohl daran das D2 in punkto Ausstattung der Items etwas anders war. Man musste ja um mehr sehen zu können bestimmte Items tragen, damit die Helligkeit um die Spielfigur herum besser wurde.
> Ich finde so wie D3 jetzt ist, gut genug. So kann man auch Effekte einbringen, die man auf Grund der geringeren Helligkeit in D2 hätte gar nicht realisieren können. Ich will halt mehr sehen, als nur 50% des Bildschirms von der Mitte aus gesehen.



Bei D1 und in Maßen D2 hat die eingeschränkte Sicht wirklich sehr gut funktioniert, um Atmosphäre zu erzeugen. Allein in (überwiegend) dunklen Gängen, in dem Wissen, dass jederzeit etwas um die nächste Ecke kommen kann, das einen umlegen wird. Überspitzt formuliert: Isometrischer Survival-Horror. Bei D3 fehlt dieses Gefühl einfach völlig. Man rennt durch, aber bedroht fühlt man sich sich nur, wenn ein potenziell tödlicher Boss bereits vor einem steht (also auf den ersten ein, zwei Schwierigkeitsgraden so gut wie gar nicht).

Aber selbst wenn man D2 außen vor lässt: Die Grafik ist dazu da, die Atmosphäre zu unterstützen - wenn das klappt, dann vergibt man es auch leichter, wenn sie technisch veraltet ist. Aber gerade da klafft in D3 ein ziemlicher Spalt. Die Atmosphäre die das Spiel erzeugen will ist eine "Fünf vor Apokalypse"-Stimmung, eine trostlose Welt ohne Hoffnung, die auch noch kurz vor der entgültigen Auslöschung steht. Das kommt in mehreren Dialogen mit NPCs zum tragen und wenn man sich mal tiefer in den Hintergrund einliest. Aber davon merkt man im Spiel selbst so gut wie nichts, von Dialogfetzen mal abgesehen. Es sieht einfach zu "idyllisch" aus, man nimmt den Gebieten nichtmal dann ab, dass hier gerade eine Horde marodierender Dämonen vorbeizog, wenn man die Dämonen und ihre Opfer zusammen auf dem Schirm hat. Das etwas angestaubte Vampire Bloodlines wäre ein schönes Beispiel, wie man es besser machen kann, dass der Stil (nicht die technische Qualität!) der Umgebungsgrafik die Stimmung unterstützt.
Aber das Problem ist für Blizz ja auch nicht neu, WoW hatte dasselbe Problem (und ich vermute daher kommen die Kommentare von wegen "WoW-Grafikstil" bei Diablo 3): Solange man sich in eher idyllischen Gebieten aufgehalten hat (Mulgore, Elwynn, Nagrand, Tanaris, Uldum, etc.) wirkte der Stil gut, aber wenn eine Bedrohung erzeugt/untermalt werden sollte (Dungeons, Burning Steppes, Plaguelands, Icecrown...), versagte er völlig.
Da kann man sich auch nicht mit "Comic-Stil" rausreden, Comics wissen spätestens seit den Achtzigern, wie man Atmosphäre mit angemessenem Stil verstärkt.


----------



## jeef (27. Mai 2012)

jl.picard schrieb:


> Ich achte lieber auf den Inhalt und nicht so sehr auf die Grafik.



Dito, zudem muss man noch sagen das die ganzen alten "2D" auch noch einfach eine Zeitlose Grafik haben gerade Spiele wie Diablo 2 ganz besonders. Aber auch Spiele wie Half-Life1+ Mods werden immer eine Zeitlose Optik haben.
Wirklich kacke sehen eher die "neueren" Titel mit der Zeit aus  schönes Beispiel RTC1 im Vergleich zu RTC3.

Bei D3 finde ich die Grafik jetzt nicht kacke aber sie passt einfach nicht zum Spiel. (atmospärisch)

Könnte jetzt Seitenweise schreiben was mir an D3 im Vergleich zu D2 nicht gefällt oder fehlt.
Aber das lasse ich lieber will keinen Flame lostreten.

Ich denke mal mit der Zeit wenn viele dann merken das es kaum Motivation zum "wieder/weiterspielen" gibt.
Haben wir hier genauso eine Gespaltene Community wie bei 1.6 und Source =)


----------



## win3ermute (27. Mai 2012)

Mayestic schrieb:


> Ich finde mich in D3 nicht mehr zurecht. Nagut der erste Char ist 60, hat nun 10 Tage gedauert.
> 10 Tage weil ich oft zwischendurch schon garkeine Lust mehr hatte weiterzuspielen.



Nunja, offensichtlich kann man wenigstens in D3 die Maximalstufe in absehbarer Zeit erreichen - das war in D2 nur für Hardcore-Spieler möglich (ich glaube, mein höchster Char war 93 von 99).



> Aktuell basiert Spielerfolg für mich zu sehr auf Glück.



Das war in D2 nicht anders. Die Amazone war lahmarschig und langweilig - bis die Dämonenmaschine dropte. Ab diesem Moment war die Amazone eine unaufhaltsame Killermaschine (Mehrfachschuß; durchbohrender Schuß). Mit einem Schädel oder einer Rune, die gleichzeichtig Mana und Leben wiederherstellte, konnte nix mehr die Amazone stoppen. Bis man die legendärste Amazonenwaffe überhaupt bekam: Die Buriza Do Kyanon, die wohl auch in D3 eine Rolle spielt. 
Mit der Buri konnte man jegliche Rüstung auf Level 80 ausziehen und selbst im Mehrspieler jeden Boss alleine problemlos umblasen. Mit dieser Waffe war die Amazone der stärkste Char überhaupt, der sich vor gar nichts mehr fürchtete (ok, außer Champions mit Blitzverzauberung/Mehrfachschuss).

Seit der Amazone in D2 wollte ich nie wieder einen Nahkämpfer egal in welchem Spiel haben - die taugen eben nix.

Beide Items wurden "damals" übrigens erst durch einen Patch extrem gebufft. 

Für den Nahkämpfer gab es im Multiplayer-Modus von D1 übrigens auch nur ein einziges Schwert, mit dem das Überleben problemlos gesichert werden konnte: Das King's Sword of Haste. 

Keine Ahnung, ob D3-Chars auch so essentiell von den Items abhängig sind. Aber gerade diese Items zu erhalten machte ja den Fun aus.


----------



## myadictivo (27. Mai 2012)

buriza..pfff..die ama mit style hat sich ne windforce besorgt 
dann ging der spass erst richtig los..mit der buri bist ja eingeschlafen


----------



## Leolost (28. Mai 2012)

Windforce... Ich war da eher der Spieler  Titans und Thundergods. Ich Mochte die Speerwerferin Amazone, vor allem war die Ausrüstung günstiger im Tausch.  Zusammenziehen und blitzendes Unheil britzzzz!!!


----------



## Girderia (28. Mai 2012)

druide mit buri war toll <3


----------



## 666Anubis666 (28. Mai 2012)

Es geht bei D2 nicht um die Grafik sondern um das Spiel ansich.

Diablo 2 ist eines der geilsten Spiele überhaupt!
Ich hatte spaß damit als es raus kam, genauso wie ich jetzt noch spaß damit hab .
Auch heute kann man über die Grafik hinweg sehen und es spielen.


----------

